# Who keeps Bengal cats



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

I was wondering who here keeps Bengal cats ( domestic feline and an Asian Leopard Cat cross)
i have a male marble nambed sarge


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You will get more replies if you post this in Other pets as Bengals arent exotics unless they are a first cross with an Asian leopard cat (F1) and not many people keep those as house pets


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> You will get more replies if you post this in Other pets as Bengals arent exotics unless they are a first cross with an Asian leopard cat (F1) and not many people keep those as house pets


some people so class any type of bengal is "exotic"


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have 1 male Bengal cat and my mother has 4. I in no way class them as exotic as like the OP stated unless they are F1 or so they are basically just pretty cats. 

Yes, they love water and meow in a funny way but many breeds of cat have odd traits. 

Anyway this is my boy Kikomo, he is 7 years old:



















-
Elina


----------



## mrmini (Sep 12, 2011)

Lovely cat you got!I have a spotted Bengal called Bungle and he's an absolute pleasure and an entertainer too.love bengals


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I would love a couple of Bengals :flrt:

Hoping to save up for a pair for once I'm moved out.

Beautiful cats.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*Elina, he is stunning! Very very handsome boy! :flrt: *


----------



## sykesy88 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww nice cat, I have a bengal cat and she is gorgeous she follows me round the house everywhere and acts more dog like then a avarage cat, She has also never hissed or lashed out, completely different to what some of the media made them out to be when they first arrived in this country. They are also very hyper cats, mine has smashed plenty of my mums ornaments running around the house.


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

R they hard to keep???


----------



## sykesy88 (Jan 9, 2009)

Beardies are the best said:


> R they hard to keep???


They are as easy to keep as any other domestic cat. They may not be ideal for some people though, as they have lots of energy and run around and play like crazy, So for someone who wants a cuddly lap cat, another breed of cat may be more ideal. And obviously eary generation bengals will be more wild as they have more wild blood in them and will require more specialist care.


----------



## chris.c (Nov 7, 2011)

we keep bengals take a look at our web site 

www.poespoes.com 


happy looking


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

We have A Blue Spotted Benny called Max, more like a dog than a cat he is huge. Got him from a breeder, he was a stud before we got him, Luv him to bit's.


----------



## sykesy88 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is my bengal cat Mia, with my other cat Roger


----------



## karl71 (May 17, 2009)

*bengal cats*

hi all
i have a f4 marble bengal,he have had her from 10 weeks old, she is 8 years old now and she still acts like a kitten,she climbs wear ever she can and gives our 8 stone huskamute a run for it money.if you are going to buy one check what it is on the scale of f1-f5 generation
karl


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been looking into getting a Savannah cat when our current cat passes (Twix was my husbands before we met, she is somewhere between 19 and 21, he recalls the woman he was with when they got her, but not exactly in the course of the 2+ year relationship he got her!!) 

Thinking we will move next year so would be good to set up a cat run or cat room as the Savannah will need more activity and stimulation than our current cat. The current cat is a house cat and has been since the age of about 15 as we thought she was getting on in age :blush: Little did I know she would then go on so long and shows her age not one little bit, I doubt anyone would say she is a day over about 6 except when she is behind the sofa she can't seem to hear being called for dinner so maybe her hearing has gone.

I agree with the first posts however, a Bengal or even a Savannah is a cat and doesn't belong in this section :whistling2:


----------



## tigerlilly08 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 2 bengal girls they are brilliant so full of life and mischief lol hide the loo roll quick and climb oh my how high can they climb I love bengals:flrt::flrt:


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

Regardless of this thread belonging in here or not...I can’t pass up the opportunity to show my beautiful girl Esme off 











Her beautiful markings:










Esme with Pudding:










An early photo:










Esme is just over a year old, she is a brown spotted Bengal from Typhast Bengals: http://www.typha-typhast.co.uk/ they were going to keep her themselves as she is show/breeding quality but she had a small kink in her tail, which meant they thought it would be safest not to breed from her. She was homed with another family before us, but after a couple of months they returned her because they decided they too wanted to breed! I am not sure how they parted with her but I am very glad they did. We got her at 7 months old along with a 13 week old Typha Burmese kitten - Pudding to keep her company.

Esme has taken quite a long time to trust us. The breeders have always told us a Burmese will be friends with anyone, but a Bengal you have to earn its loyalty and that has been very true with Esme esp as her trust was broken before. It does however make every little step we have taken with her all the more rewarding!

I would agree with what has been said before, they are like any other cat to look after, expect with a few additional quirks i.e. they like to play with water, make many lovely unusual noises e.g. chirping and are very very active! If you don’t entertain your Bengal it can become destructive. We are out at work 9-5 which is why the breeders suggested two cats (and Burmese are a very compatible breed with Bengals, they are gutsey and also full of energy) and they keep each other entertained very well.

If you would like to see more of my beauties they have their own blog here www.themeowmix.tumblr.com
xxx


----------



## alexGALS (Mar 23, 2010)

heyyy 

i have a bengal boy 
i love him to pieces. 
they are sooo energetic tho and i deff wouldnt say as easy as your normal cats he has so much more energy and will once fully grown be so much bigger he is already bigger than oother cats that are three and two and hes only six months 

anyway here is a pic of my lil man 









im on facebook if anyone wants to chat and tips advice, id love to talk with more people with bengals as i dont come on here that much anymore 



Alex Turley | Facebook

will be nice to hear from anyone 
x
x


----------



## redtails (Aug 24, 2008)

*F1 Bengal*

F1 Bengal


----------



## EButler (Aug 21, 2011)

They are a bit special


----------

